# Thinning Pitches



## BrizoH71 (Apr 14, 2013)

I've developed a problem with my pitches that I hope someone can at least give a few pointers or quick fix on. I've got a lesson booked with my pro in a couple of weeks, and I'm going to broach the issue with him then.. but I don't think I can wait that long! 

The problem is with shots from 60-100 yards out using wedges. It seems that no matter how I set up, and no matter how much I try to keep my weight on the left, I'm constantly catching the ball thin, sending it through the green. I'll often thin the chip too..  

I set up with the ball in the middle, hands ahead of the ball and weight favouring my left foot. I sometimes try to roll my right foot in to encourage keeping my weight down on the left. I try to use the clock method for distance control.

Annoying thing is, I don't do this on the range or practice area and hit them quite crisply.. but once on the course, the thins strike! I know there could be a multitude of issues here on the cause, so any suggestions to try would be welcome.

I've resorted to using my 9-iron for all approaches, which I can hit fairly consistently, although I get a lot more run on the ball.

When I try to apply the way I play the 9-iron to a wedge, the thin returns.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you try and take a divot?


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 14, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Do you try and take a divot?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Bob, I try to take a divot.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2013)

It sounds as if you are 'coming up' on the shot, trying to help it up in the air.
Try and imagine there is a length of string 3 feet in front of you and 6in off the ground. Try and hit the ball UNDER the string.
If you hit down on the ball, the ball should go OVER the string and cure the thin
Here's a clip of an old man doing the drill

[video=youtube;NA8aMPqdmbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA8aMPqdmbY&list=PL7Uf2W3sfvqYBJ3OUldKvQT7ZWYEmPOyW&index=6[/video]


----------



## Mattyboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Assuming ball position is OK try and quieten down your lower half. Work on rythm and turning through as opposed to sliding and using your legs as a power source. This should stop your CoG getting ahead and 'knifing' the ball.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you both, you fine gentlemen.. I shall try your suggestions and drills to see if I can't eradicate this annoying habit. :thup:


----------



## scratch (Apr 14, 2013)

2 good tips for you there Brizo, the knee slide is quite a common problem which can lead to blading the ball. 

Get a wedge or 9 iron and some of those indoor practice balls and hit little chips into your settee working on making sure you stay steady over the ball

:thup:


----------



## Region3 (Apr 15, 2013)

scratch said:



			2 good tips for you there Brizo, the knee slide is quite a common problem which can lead to blading the ball. 

Get a wedge or 9 iron and some of those indoor practice balls and hit little chips into your settee working on making sure you stay steady over the ball

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Using real balls focusses the mind more


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 15, 2013)

If I did as suggested and shot balls into my settee, my wife will make sure I play with a different set of balls... 

I found a chipping net at a car boot yesterday, so I'll go over to the wee grassy patch outside my back door and use that instead.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2013)

I would reckon you are lifting up to take a peek at the shot lifting your spine etc hence the thin !!


----------



## woody69 (Apr 15, 2013)

I had this problem and I thought it was because I was hitting the top of the ball, but it was actually the fact I was hitting the ground in essence hitting it fat and coming up and striking the ball with the edge of the wedge catching it what seemed "thin". I was told to cure it by setting the ball further back in my stance essentailly more on my back foot with my feet only a foot width apart and introducing a little lean to the left side to get my weight more exaggerated on to that side. Has worked a treat for me.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 15, 2013)

getting the weight onto the left side is the most important thing about chipping imo


----------



## philly169 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've had the same issue and after chatting to a mate on the range he told me to move 60% of my weight to the left and grip down the shaft, worked perfect 10 in a row. Worked on the course too!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 15, 2013)

Also worth ensuring that there is only enough tension in the arms to actually perform the shot.

Tension/stiffness (and a brain-fart about not having enough club/swing for the shot) can generate a panic swing that often results in a thin.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 15, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Also worth ensuring that there is only enough tension in the arms to actually perform the shot.

Tension/stiffness (and a brain-fart about not having enough club/swing for the shot) can generate a panic swing that often results in a thin.
		
Click to expand...

Thats good advice.  If you keep your arms soft but extended you will get better results.


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 15, 2013)

I hit a few of these from looking where it's going, my thought now is to watch the club hit the ball. Then again I could apply this to all my clubs!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2013)

Gone back to the linear method. The OP talks about pitches which I assumed meant longer shots but a lot of the replies seem more akin to chipping. I've found the linear method gets the bonce working on longer pitches and chips so I can get away with mis-hits a lot more. Works for me but it is an acquired taste


----------



## philly169 (Apr 18, 2013)

I've been having this problem of late and have never really felt confident with around the green chip shots or pitch shots from further out, but after having watch bobs vids I'm a changed man!

I went on the course on Tuesday for a practice session on the course and whenever I had the opportunity to hit a short wedge i took it and managed to put it closer than ever before as well as feel really confident when doing it!

I gripped down the club, set up and moved the weight to my left side and made some really good connections!!

Cheers bob!


----------



## timchump (Apr 18, 2013)

i know it sounds cliche but i would sugguest keep your eye on the ball 

i went through a faze of thinning my 3 wood and chips

i think it was becuase in part i was anxious to look up and see if i hit a good shot, i was coming out of the swing early and thinning it


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2013)

philly169 said:



			I've been having this problem of late and have never really felt confident with around the green chip shots or pitch shots from further out, but after having watch bobs vids I'm a changed man!

I went on the course on Tuesday for a practice session on the course and whenever I had the opportunity to hit a short wedge i took it and managed to put it closer than ever before as well as feel really confident when doing it!

I gripped down the club, set up and moved the weight to my left side and made some really good connections!!

Cheers bob!
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome.
Easy isn't it


----------



## MikeB (Apr 18, 2013)

I use Bob's "get it under the bar" drill in the garden, it works a treat, just a shame I completely forgot it on the 18th yesterday when holding the best card I have had in months and knobbed it :-(


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2013)

MikeB said:



			I use Bob's "get it under the bar" drill in the garden, it works a treat, just a shame I completely forgot it on the 18th yesterday when holding the best card I have had in months and knobbed it :-(
		
Click to expand...

You're not related to Smiffy by any chance?


----------



## Jay1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ive had massive issues recently with my chipping. Some duffs but lots and lots of thins. I've tried lots to cure it. Last coupled of practices and rounds I've come up with a combination of 2 things that seemed to have worked. First if focas on impact with Bob's under the bar in mind for the strike. 

The other, and what has made the biggest difference is reakky relaxing my grip and arms, swinging back with the shoulders, and then concentrating on just turning through the ball, rather than hitting it with the hands. The motion just feels like a swing back/turn through.


----------



## MikeB (Apr 19, 2013)

bobmac said:



			You're not related to Smiffy by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

No I can mess it up without any genetic assistance thankyou!


----------

